# 2017 model and auto shut-off



## Onescoop (Aug 29, 2017)

I've read through the 2016 model thread, but the 2017 model seems to have done away with the control unit and put the auto shut-off timer elsewhere.









Does anyone know how to disable the timer function?

I'm wondering if it is built directly into the switch, but that seems unlikely given that cycling the boiler switch resets the timer.


----------



## KVL (Jan 26, 2017)

The control unit is in the very bottom - under the tank.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

What is super annoying is that the EU directive doesn't mandate the the machine must be set to do this with no user override, they could make it an option to have it the timer disabled via a switch. I wish people would stop buying this machine and give their reasons as not having a timer override, so Rancilio would deal with it properly.


----------



## KVL (Jan 26, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> What is super annoying is that the EU directive doesn't mandate the the machine must be set to do this with no user override, they could make it an option to have it the timer disabled via a switch. I wish people would stop buying this machine and give their reasons as not having a timer override, so Rancilio would deal with it properly.


Maybe you are right.. But why stop using an otherwise good machine when it only takes 10 minutes to bypass. Waiting will take several years and doesnt bring me any better machine now. Some times life just needs a few hacks, which is OK. So short, I will not stop buying it, because the hack is so easy.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

KVL said:


> Maybe you are right.. But why stop using an otherwise good machine when it only takes 10 minutes to bypass. Waiting will take several years and doesnt bring me any better machine now. Some times life just needs a few hacks, which is OK. So short, I will not stop buying it, because the hack is so easy.


How often were you hoping to buy it?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

KVL said:


> Maybe you are right.. But why stop using an otherwise good machine when it only takes 10 minutes to bypass. Waiting will take several years and doesnt bring me any better machine now. Some times life just needs a few hacks, which is OK. So short, I will not stop buying it, because the hack is so easy.


A 10 min bypass which most likely voids the warranty.

Think I'd prefer just to buy used for cheaper.


----------



## KVL (Jan 26, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> How often were you hoping to buy it?


Not so often. Once maybe. Which is why I dont wanna wait for Rancillio to change its manufacturing process. Then better use 10 minutes so it suits my needs.

Warrenty - what should break it - I just revert the change and install the 2 wires to prefactory settings. We pimp our machines anyway. PIDs, restrictors, noise isolation, filters etc. How many machines do we have which are just out of the box?

But of course, if we live for ever, we can wait for the golden product which suits all peoples need. I just doubt we will ever reach that point.


----------

